# stomach muscle spasms 11 days after c section? And general ab muscle questions.



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I am 11 days past my emergency surprise c section. HEaling pretty well but today and yesterday my belly muscles are having these spasm like things. I have had this in the past sometimes (before c section) so I have no idea if it is directly related to the surgery.
I used to have super strong ab muscles and a pretty taut stomach. So I just don't know what to expect my ab muscles and stomach to eventually heal into.
Right now I am having these annoying muscle spasm like things. Like, I do it- but my stomach muscles kind of jerk and twitch. Maybe I am testing them out?
Can I heal my ab muscles from this and get them really strong again?
Is this spasming part of the repair process?
I find myself freaking myself out that I will always have these muscle spasms as a result of the c section! Please tell me that isn't so.
Any thoughts on ab muscles, stomach muscle spasms and general retoning and healing of the muscles and fashia after a c section?


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Are you sure it's your muscles? I've had that sensation after my c/s's but have always assumed it was my uterus shrinking back down.


----------

